# No San Serriffe islands



## Costas (Aug 30, 2010)

The Urgent Islands (NYT)


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2010)

Και τι τελείωμα!

All of this reminds us of an astonishing remark last month by Senator Claire McCaskill, Democrat of Missouri. When asked why she saw no immediate need to pass a comprehensive energy and climate bill, she said, “You know, it took 50 years on health care.” If only the earth could wait that long. ​


----------

